# Weather outlook France and Spain and Portugal.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are travelling down through France and Spain this coming week, arriving Calais on Thursday evening around 7pm.Looking at the weather forecast it seems that we will be running into a belt of rain from around Lyon down past Barcelona, right across the countries.we have got 8 weeks so hopefully
Any local information supporting that or better still tell me that it will be sunny and warm. :lol: :lol: 
Can anyone recommend a camp site to spend a few days relaxing between Calais and say Reims.

cabby


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Cabby
Of course it will be sunny and warm by the time you get here. Every country needs rain and its our turn now. However it is not cold so no different to rain in the UK during July


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

cabby said:


> We are travelling down through France and Spain this coming week, arriving Calais on Thursday evening around 7pm.Looking at the weather forecast it seems that we will be running into a belt of rain from around Lyon down past Barcelona, right across the countries.we have got 8 weeks so hopefully
> Any local information supporting that or better still tell me that it will be sunny and warm. :lol: :lol:
> Can anyone recommend a camp site to spend a few days relaxing between Calais and say Reims.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,
We will arrive in Cherbourg on Thurs evening, hoping to head towards Spain directly, so fingers crossed for the weather. 
We have 24days so am envious of your eight weeks, though I am more than pleased with the time we have.
It will be very hard to turn the van in the home direction at the end of the trip I'm sure, but I feel very blessed that we have this good fortune in our lives.
Enjoy your trip, 
Ca


----------

